# SPICYVAPE (Intnl) - Juice Reviews



## Timwis (24/2/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views about Spicyvape. I have tested 4 of their e-liquids which were supplied for the purpose of this review by Ishay from Spicyvape.

Spicyvape E-liquids are Kosher and they have a vast range and i must say their website is excellent.

https://spicyvape.com/



 

There is no problems getting the VG/PG ratio or mg level you prefer as with each flavour you have the choice of 100%, 70%, 50% or 30% VG, 0mg, 1.5mg, 3mg, 6mg, 9mg, 12mg, 15mg or 18mg. Plenty of choice with size also, you have the choice of 30ml, 60ml or 100ml chubby gorilla bottles, 60ml or 100ml glass dropper bottles, also for those that like strong flavours 10ml flavour boosts are also available.

Below A Message From Spicyvape

About Us
Spicyvape produces high-quality E-liquid from unique flavors. Headquarters in the Holy Land.
We use only the highest quality ingredients.

All of our handcrafted E-liquids made from a proprietary blend of 99.7% pure Kosher Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin with ultra concentrated flavoring.

What sets us apart from other e-juice makers is the fact that we produce our flavor extracts, That give us the option to control every step of the e-juice making process to provide you the most flavorful vape.

We provide you the option to customize your E-liquid the way you like it to be. You can select every juice in our store to fit your vaping needs, whether you like high VG/PG or high/low nicotine level.

All our bottles sold in glass bottles to provide you the freshest and cleanest e-juice on the market. Our bottles come with all the appropriate warnings.

Your taste buds will fall in love with Spicyvape.

Try us out. You won’t regret it.

Vape On!

The 4 flavours i received were the following:

CHERRY BERRY
CREME DE LA CREME
SEATTLE CAPPUCCINO
BANANA SPLIT



 

I did receive 70VG/30PG e-liquids at 0mg which gave me a dilemma as i want to test all liquids in almost identical conditions using the same resistance and type of pre-wound coils which will vary only slightly and i try to aim for 2.4mg if the e-liquids are "short fill" or "shake and vape" and 3mg for other liquids. Because i use 72mg nicotine base i decided to take 30ml of each juice and add 1ml of the nicotine base which gave me 2.4mg e-liquids and feel quite happy the dilution is that minimal it will not effect the flavour. Below is the usual information about testing conditions and pictures i normally include as i use identical equipment for all e-liquid tests.


Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test (i cleaned coils afterwards and will use myself again at some point)

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 


CHERRY BERRY


 

Spicyvape's description: Cherry & Blueberry mixed together.

A nice sweet mix, the cherry that comes through is a very ripe Morello and the Blueberry is very sweet. Nothing dominates on inhale or exhale and there is no merging of flavours, both fruits keep their own identity throughout. This for fruit lovers would make a great all day vape.

Score: 8.5/10


CREME DE LA CREME


 

Spicyvape's description: One of the most successful e-liquids we have. It tastes like a light vanilla custard with caramelised and slightly burnt sugar taste. Smooth and sweet vape like you never experienced before.

When reading the description i thought it would be creme brulee all the way and some might describe the taste of this e-liquid as that, and it is similar. But i found it to have a slight bonfire toffee taste with homemade custard. The custard is excellent no waxy taste as so many custard flavours have. This in my opinion is a treat vape because it's a bit special.

Score: 9.5/10 


SEATTLE CAPPUCCINO


 

Spicyvape's desciption: It’s almost impossible to find a bad cup of coffee in Seattle. That’s why we called our e-liquid “Seattle Cappuccino” Our e-liquid tastes just like a creamy cup of cappuccino.

I'm a big coffee drinker and one of the first flavours i tried was Cappuccino and it was awful, very artificial and it left a very nasty aftertaste, so since then I've tended to avoid coffee flavours only trying a couple of others, they were better but still not a fan so didn't think i would like this much. The coffee here is very authentic with cream in the background complementing the strong coffee well. On the exhale the coffee is not so strong and the cream comes a bit more to the fore. This is the best coffee i have tried but i found it very rich so would only want to vape it for an hour or two at any given time.

Score 7.5/10


BANANA SPLIT


 

Spicyvape's description: An ice cream based desert vape that you will vape all day long.

This is right up my street as i love banana and the flavour here is very authentic. The sweet cream flavour that sits in the background is very evident and compliments the banana perfectly on the inhale. On the exhale the flavours seem to merge more giving a banana thick shake type flavour (like you can get at a very well known fast food chain) and i agree with Spicyvape a cracking all day vape.

Score: 9/10

Conclusion

Very consistent high quality e-liquids, included the best coffee I've ever tried, but it is a bit rich to vape for a long time which was reflected in the score and Creme De La Creme which is a bit special in my opinion.

I would like to thank Ishay from Spicyvape for supplying the e-liquids for the purpose of this review.

https://spicyvape.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

A kosher e-liquid is fine - so long as you don't build with cotton bacon!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

@Timwis On a more serious note, this was most informative. I'll add the “Seattle Cappuccino” to my To Buy list in 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (24/2/18)

Hooked said:


> A kosher e-liquid is fine - so long as you don't build with cotton bacon!


@Hooked i used jellyfish so i'm in the clear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

Timwis said:


> @Hooked i used jellyfish so i'm in the clear.



Hmmmm jellyfish might also be a problem ... better stick to chicken - it's the safest lol


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

They've got some pretty good deals on the website!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/2/18)

Hooked said:


> They've got some pretty good deals on the website!


And a vast array of flavours some very interesting i think they will become more widely talked about in time, the 4 i tried were very good i liked the way i could identify every flavour within a liquid they are very well crated. The custard in the banana split was the best custard I've tried.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/18)

I really enjoyed reading your review @Timwis, I would love to try these Flavours and I particularly like the fact that they offer such a good variety of nicotine options, I wish more juice companies would do the same.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/18)

@Timwis , I quickly visited the site and see you can add a booster to your order of your preferred juice. Is this the same as the normal diy concentrates that you get, and can it be used the same way, either to enhance their product if you like stronger, or can you mix the juice using this? Will they also be able to give suggested % or is it a one shot where you add it to a specific amount of pg/vg. I could not really get clarity on this on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Timwis , I quickly visited the site and see you can add a booster to your order of your preferred juice. Is this the same as the normal diy concentrates that you get, and can it be used the same way, either to enhance their product if you like stronger, or can you mix the juice using this? Will they also be able to give suggested % or is it a one shot where you add it to a specific amount of pg/vg. I could not really get clarity on this on the site.


As i understand it they are designed for those who like strong flavours can add to the juice to make it stronger, but they sell different size bottles of juice but the flavour boosts are all 10ml so you raise an interesting point. I doubt i will get a reply over the weekend but i will email them to get more clarification on how the boosters can be used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at 4 more flavours from Spicyvape. The 4 flavours were sent for the purpose of this review by Ishay from Spicyvape.

Spicyvape E-liquids are Kosher and they have a vast range and i must say their website is excellent.

https://spicyvape.com/





There is no problems getting the VG/PG ratio or mg level you prefer as with each flavour you have the choice of 100%, 70%, 50% or 30% VG, 0mg, 1.5mg, 3mg, 6mg, 9mg, 12mg, 15mg or 18mg. Plenty of choice with size also, you have the choice of 30ml, 60ml or 100ml chubby gorilla bottles, 60ml or 100ml glass dropper bottles, also for those that like strong flavours 10ml flavour boosts are also available.



 

Below A Message From Spicyvape

About Us
Spicyvape produces high-quality E-liquid from unique flavors. Headquarters in the Holy Land.
We use only the highest quality ingredients.

All of our handcrafted E-liquids made from a proprietary blend of 99.7% pure Kosher Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin with ultra concentrated flavoring.

What sets us apart from other e-juice makers is the fact that we produce our flavor extracts, That give us the option to control every step of the e-juice making process to provide you the most flavorful vape.

We provide you the option to customize your E-liquid the way you like it to be. You can select every juice in our store to fit your vaping needs, whether you like high VG/PG or high/low nicotine level.

All our bottles sold in glass bottles to provide you the freshest and cleanest e-juice on the market. Our bottles come with all the appropriate warnings.

Your taste buds will fall in love with Spicyvape.

Try us out. You won’t regret it.

Vape On!

You must visit there site as they have countless flavours including some very interesting ones.
The 4 flavours i received were the following:



 

BANANA MUFFIN
CLASSIC GLAZED DOUGHNUT
HAZELNUT MERINGUE CAKE
VANILLA CUSTARD FRUIT TART

I received 70VG/30PG e-liquids at 3mg, below is the usual information about testing conditions and pictures i normally include as i use identical equipment for all e-liquid tests.


Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test and Jellyfish cotton.

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.



BANANA MUFFIN


 

I love any e-liquid that as an authentic banana flavour to it and Spicyvapes Banana Muffin doesn't let me down. On the inhale the banana doesn't take over but share's equally with a sweet cake flavour, on the exhale cake is still present but gets slightly pushed into the background by a more dominant ripe banana.

Score: 9/10

https://spicyvape.com/product/banana-muffin/


CLASSIC GLAZED DOUGHNUT


 

A quite simple doughnut flavour with this one with inhale and exhale being consistent. Doughnut dominates throughout with a sugar syrup sitting in the background adding a pleasant sweetness to the flavour.

Score 8/10

https://spicyvape.com/product/classic-glazed-doughnut/


HAZELNUT MERINGUE CAKE


 

This e-liquid is very well crafted, hazelnut dominates over meringue on the inhale but the meringue fights back on the exhale, but wait! just when i thought meringue was going to win supremacy the aftertaste is all nut, while cake sits consistently in the background throughout. A cracking e-liquid.

Score 9.5/10

https://spicyvape.com/product/hazelnut-meringue-cake/


VANILLA CUSTARD FRUIT TART


 

Pastry is present but barely, this e-liquid is all about a vanilla homemade (definitely not shop bought) custard flavour that's not over sweet combined with countless fruits, with every inhale and exhale different fruits become identifiable, strawberry, blackcurrant, redcurrant, kiwi, orange and pear amongst the fruits present.

Score: 9/10

https://spicyvape.com/product/vanilla-cu...ruit-tart/

Conclusion

Another cracking set of flavours from Spicyvape, classic glazed doughnut was nice but for me the picks were, hazelnut meringue cake, banana muffin and vanilla custard fruit tart.

I would once again like to thank Ishay from Spicyvape for supplying 4 more flavours for the purpose of this review.

https://spicyvape.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

